

SIRUM (YC W15) Matches Unused Medicine with Low-Income Patients - kiahjw
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/10/the-drugs-still-work/?ncid=rss

======
okuli
The only way for low-income individual to get a valid prescription is to go to
the doctor, which is expensive. I guess there's a law in US that prohibits
selling drugs without prescription. But if you know what medication you need
then you don't have a choice but to pay for a doctor visit. For example, in
Ukraine absolute majority of medications can be bought without prescription
(except medications that are used by drug-addicts).

~~~
yid
Prescription medication can be extremely expensive without good (expensive)
health insurance, especially if there is no "generic brand" version of the
drug available. Think hundreds of dollars per refill. I think that's the pain
point they're trying to solve.

~~~
kiahjw
some patients have reported costs in the $1-2K for prescriptions for just 1
month. That's definitely on the higher end but even if someone has multiple
chronic diseases (diabetes, high blood pressure) co-pays of $10 or $20 dollars
per medicine add up quickly.

